# Need Help with Versions of The Planets



## DukeinCleve

Being new here, I didn’t know where to post this, but if this is the wrong place, I expect to be steered in the right direction.

I would like your recommendation among the following versions of The Planets by Holst.
1 - André Previn and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
2 - James Levine and the Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Chorus
3 - Herbert von Karajan and the Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
4 - William Steinberg and the Boston Symphony Orchestra (Also Sprach Zarathustra is on the CD, too)

I used to have a version of this on vinyl that I liked very much, but I can’t remember which version it was. After reading some reviews (not here), I purchased a CD by Charles Dutoit and the Montreal Symphony orchestra. I have heard several performances of this work on CD, and I must say this one is, by far, the worst. The performance is pedestrian and uninspired, and the recording is so bad, it sounds as if I am hearing it through a curtain. I haven’t said this very often, but I’m sorry I wasted my money to purchase this CD 

Therefore, I would appreciate your input on the above versions of the Planets, one of which I will purchase.

Thanks, :tiphat:

Duke


----------



## Triplets

The Steinberg is a famous version.. I haven't heard it in a while.
The Karajan was I think the only British music that he ever recorded.
Don't know the other two.


----------



## DukeinCleve

Thanks Triplets

I wish I could remember which version I used to have, as I really liked it. I think it was one of the four I mentioned.

Duke


----------



## bigshot

I like the Karajan. Mehta did a very good version in Los Angeles too.


----------



## Bulldog

I'd say that Steinberg is easily the best of the four versions listed. Another great performance is Boult's.


----------



## PeterPowerPop

DukeinCleve said:


> Being new here, I didn't know where to post this, but if this is the wrong place, I expect to be steered in the right direction.
> 
> I would like your recommendation among the following versions of The Planets by Holst.
> 1 - André Previn and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
> 2 - James Levine and the Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Chorus
> 3 - Herbert von Karajan and the Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
> 4 - William Steinberg and the Boston Symphony Orchestra (Also Sprach Zarathustra is on the CD, too)
> 
> I used to have a version of this on vinyl that I liked very much, but I can't remember which version it was. After reading some reviews (not here), I purchased a CD by Charles Dutoit and the Montreal Symphony orchestra. I have heard several performances of this work on CD, and I must say this one is, by far, the worst. The performance is pedestrian and uninspired, and the recording is so bad, it sounds as if I am hearing it through a curtain. I haven't said this very often, but I'm sorry I wasted my money to purchase this CD
> 
> Therefore, I would appreciate your input on the above versions of the Planets, one of which I will purchase.
> 
> Thanks, :tiphat:
> 
> Duke


(_Warning:_ Self-Promotion Alert) You might find this helpful (or not):

_*Peter's Planets*: A survey of all available recordings of Gustav Holst's The Planets, Op. 32_

And in that survey are my reviews of the recordings you asked about:

1 - André Previn and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
2 - James Levine and the Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Chorus
3 - Herbert von Karajan and the Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
4 - William Steinberg and the Boston Symphony Orchestra


----------



## MagneticGhost

Great little site. Wish there was a site like that for all my favourite works


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

My top selections are the Previn and the 1967 Boult/New Philharmonia Orchestra. Boult recorded another Planets later with the same orchestra, but I feel his '67 version is more alive.


----------



## Heck148

DukeinCleve said:


> Being new here, I didn't know where to post this, but if this is the wrong place, I expect to be steered in the right direction.
> 
> I would like your recommendation among the following versions of The Planets by Holst.


*2 - James Levine and the Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Chorus* is a great recording, the best of the lot.


----------



## Klassik

bigshot said:


> I like the Karajan. Mehta did a very good version in Los Angeles too.





Heck148 said:


> *2 - James Levine and the Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Chorus* is a great recording, the best of the lot.


Mehta and Levine would be my next recommendations if you don't like Dutoit. I have the Mehta/LA CD from Decca. OP is from a couple of years ago, but if you are still looking, I'm sure you can sample these recordings on YouTube or another streaming site and figure out which ones you like.


----------



## Pugg

Heck148 said:


> *2 - James Levine and the Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Chorus* is a great recording, the best of the lot.


I do agree with you on this, stunning recorded also.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

The Planets was big in the 70's. People liked to put it on the turntable and get stoned. I didn't much participate so I didn't known this music.

I have had an mp3 download of this by the Atlanta Symphony/Levi that I always thought was boring. Recently I listened to the Dutoit version on Amazon prime and The Planets was no longer boring. Cds are cheap used so I may be springing for one soon after I give a listen to several recordings. I definitely won't be purchasing Atlanta/Levi.


----------



## Star

PeterPowerPop said:


> (_Warning:_ Self-Promotion Alert) You might find this helpful (or not):
> 
> _*Peter's Planets*: A survey of all available recordings of Gustav Holst's The Planets, Op. 32_
> 
> And in that survey are my reviews of the recordings you asked about:
> 
> 1 - André Previn and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
> 2 - James Levine and the Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Chorus
> 3 - Herbert von Karajan and the Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
> 4 - William Steinberg and the Boston Symphony Orchestra


Don't think much of these reviews honestly. Anyone who believes that [Karajan] 'held a baton for the purposes of terrorising large groups of musicians' is to me totally suspect in his judgment on the grounds of both historical accuracy and musical truth. A cover perhaps for critical prejudice so in fashion among critics of all generations?


----------



## Star

Karajan did two versions and it is fascinating to compare the two. The first for Decca caused a sensation in its day as a hi fi spectacular but also as a fresh way of looking at the Planets. The VPO had all sorts of trouble with the Planets initially as the music was new to them. They had recorded the work (under a pseudonym) with Boult conducting in 1059 and the playing had been wretched. When Karajan recorded it in 1961 things were still problematic not least because of his beat in Mars and Neptune but when they got their act together finally the results were remarkable. In fact the composer's daughter, Imogen, declared it the finest recording of the Planets she had ever encountered. His later Planets for DG has a bleaker vision. By this time he was in total charge and was far less fussy about the odd wrong note than people appear to think. It was the overall concept that mattered far more. The later version is truly terrifying.
I have the later Previn, very well recorded but the RPO at the time simply was not a virtuoso orchestra so the results are not as good as his earlier version.
Steinberg is very fine indeed for a different approach and don't forget old Stoki whose version caused critics to have nightmares and babies at the same time. Just why is beyond me except it was fashionable at the time to denigrate the great conductor as a showman. Yes he did shake hands with Mickey Mouse but also produced wonderful music making.
I would also urge everyone to hear Boult's last version with the LPO. Any doubt he was a great conductor should be expelled here.


----------



## chill782002

There is a very interesting acoustic recording from 1923 conducted by Gustav Holst himself with the London Symphony Orchestra. Although it is an acoustic recording, it is a very good one for the time and it doesn't sound like the size of the orchestra was reduced to accommodate the recording process. Pristine Classical have done a great remaster of this one by Aaron Z. Snyder.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Star said:


> Don't think much of these reviews honestly. Anyone who believes that [Karajan] 'held a baton for the purposes of terrorising large groups of musicians' is to me totally suspect in his judgment on the grounds of both historical accuracy and musical truth. A cover perhaps for critical prejudice so in fashion among critics of all generations?


I'm not sure that reviewer passes himself off as anything other than a subjective fan. I read through some of the reviews, he's not a professional music critic, this is only for fun. Looks like a whole lot of work to me. I would get confused, but then again I am no music authority. I can't read a note. I only know what sounds good to me.

As for Karajan, he is not one of my favorites conductors. That said, I do have a few of his recordings that I like. I find him hit and miss for my tastes (as I do with many conductors such as Bernstein). I haven't listened to his Planets as yet. I will put them on the spotify and see what happens!


----------



## Judith

Just listening to it performed by Montreal Symphony Orchestra conducted by Charles Dutoit. Very powerful and lively!


----------



## Totenfeier

Judith said:


> Just listening to it performed by Montreal Symphony Orchestra conducted by Charles Dutoit. Very powerful and lively!


Again we see how interesting it is how taste differs. The OP hated the Dutoit version; you and I enjoy it. Having come from the Steinberg, the difference in quality was immediately apparent, to me, anyway.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

I like that one also.
I have listened to several on spotify. Thus far my favorites are Dutiot and the Previn 1986 recordings. The recording by Jurowski is different but quite good. Some of the older recordings have dated sound which ruins it for me. 


Totenfeier said:


> Again we see how interesting it is how taste differs. The OP hated the Dutoit version; you and I enjoy it. Having come from the Steinberg, the difference in quality was immediately apparent, to me, anyway.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

You can't go wrong with this for $.99.







The Planets is by Vernon Handley and The Royal Philharmonic 1993. Great sound, solid performance. Plus an absolute ton of other music.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Here's a question. Holst declined to include Pluto after it's discovery, but why did he not include Earth?


----------



## KenOC

I believe it wouldn't have occurred to him because the work was about astrology, not astronomy.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I had a great copy of the Planets on Vinyl but I leant it to the Jazz Muso friend (feind), who never gave it back...... have been looking for a copy of it ever since...............

but regardless this one below is the best


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Just looking online and my missing Planets LP had a cover a bit like the one below but didn't contain Percy Grainger on the Flip side??????????? still don't know what version it was - bought it about 1983


----------



## Klassik

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I had a great copy of the Planets on Vinyl but I leant it to the Jazz Muso friend (feind), who never gave it back...... have been looking for a copy of it ever since...............
> 
> but regardless this one below is the best


Yes, that's a very _revealing_ performance of The Planets. :devil:


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I had a great copy of the Planets on Vinyl but I leant it to the Jazz Muso friend (feind), who never gave it back...... have been looking for a copy of it ever since...............
> 
> but regardless this one below is the best
> [


The covers is disgusting though.


----------



## Klassik

Pugg said:


> The covers is disgusting though.


That's a subjective opinion. A subjective opinion that I do not agree with!


----------



## Pugg

Klassik said:


> That's a subjective opinion. A subjective opinion that I do not agree with!


Or a matter of taste.


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> That's a subjective opinion. A subjective opinion that I do not agree with!


Nor do I!! I support you Klassik, 1000% per-cent!!!

Your opiñion is my own!! :tiphat:


----------



## chill782002

I almost spit my coffee all over my keyboard when I saw that cover. It's not disgusting but it is hilarious.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pugg said:


> Or a matter of taste.


I think its is of the Era very Barbella in Jane fonda Sci Fi way


----------



## Larkenfield

The question is whether any of these top performances are still the one the OP originally heard. Sometimes listeners may imprint on recordings that may not be the most famous. But I hope he finds the one he's looking for, because there can be great joy in finding the exact same recording after a long search.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I think this is my long lost version of the Planets - but I'm not sure I remember it had a lot of stars on the cover and was a very bold recorded version ........


----------



## Pugg

chill782002 said:


> I almost spit my coffee all over my keyboard when I saw that cover. It's not disgusting but it is hilarious.


It's very tasteless for woman, the girl has a bladder cold and the guy is a eunuch.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pugg said:


> It's very tasteless for woman, the girl has a bladder cold and the guy is a eunuch.


Are you familar with the symptoms


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Are you familar with the symptoms


I am sure you had anatomy in school or been in a sport club at some point in your life.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pugg said:


> I am sure you had anatomy in school or been in a sport club at some point in your life.


I think things and those sort of issues are very different downunder :lol:


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I think things and those sort of issues are very different downunder :lol:


WE shall leave it at the recommendation you made about the recording itself instead of the cover.
before we are starting anatomy.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

As posted before I picked up Handley's recording in this box set. Not as dramatic or dynamic as some others but good. What sold me on this purchase was the other offerings in the box. Some good stuff in there.








Still wading through some others as I will do a cd purchase for this work since I have grown quite fond of it.







Used CD of Detoit runs $4 or 5. Terrific and lively.







What little I can hear, All around fantastic with great sound quality for 1978. Pricey. Can only hear samples online.







A bit quicker tempo (A dreaded HIP?) I like this one. Lively and well recorded.

Tried a bunch of others. The Steinberg prominently mentioned is a no thanks. Boults 70's remastered take is a definite maybe. Elder, too quiet, Rattle always manages to disappoint. The Proms 2016 is a great watch on the YouTube but CD is pricey. And there's a lot of others that if I saw them at a yard sale or thrift store would be 'why not?' purchases.


----------



## chill782002

Oldhoosierdude said:


> The Steinberg prominently mentioned is a no thanks.


I've always had a soft spot for the Steinberg as it's the first version of the Planets that I heard in my youth. However, my overall favourite is probably the LAPO with Zubin Mehta.


----------



## Merl

I'l second the Jurowski disc. It's a cracker. Otherwise I have a soft spot for all of the versions below.































but if you want a dirt-cheap (you can get it from Amazon for buttons) but superb performance and impressive recording give this one a try. It's bold, exciting and sounds amazing cranked up. I've always loved it and tend to turn to it more than any others. Handley does it so well.


----------



## Heck148

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I had a great copy of the Planets on Vinyl but I leant it to the Jazz Muso friend (feind), who never gave it back...... have been looking for a copy of it ever since...............
> 
> but regardless this one below is the best


sorry, can't agree - the VSOO is just not up to it - the brass playing, as I recall was pretty dismal, lots of cracked/missed notes - Jupiter esp...

OTOH, Boult's recording with Philharmonia is excellent


----------



## Heck148

Pugg said:


> The covers is disgusting though.


so is the recording...really poor.


----------



## Heck148

chill782002 said:


> my overall favourite is probably the LAPO with Zubin Mehta.
> View attachment 96120


That is a good one, fine sound, too...


----------



## Pugg

Heck148 said:


> sorry, can't agree - the VSOO is just not up to it - the brass playing, as I recall was pretty dismal, lots of cracked/missed notes - Jupiter esp...
> 
> OTOH, Boult's recording with Philharmonia is excellent


That's setted then , on all accounts


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

For anyone interested this red classic is $.99







It is supposedly this performance






I honestly would rather listen to the brain damaged high school Prom kids than spend the $.99.
But someone else may think its the greatest.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Heck148 said:


> sorry, can't agree - the VSOO is just not up to it - the brass playing, as I recall was pretty dismal, lots of cracked/missed notes - Jupiter esp...
> 
> OTOH, Boult's recording with Philharmonia is excellent












Yeah, agreed never said this was my missing copy stolen by the Jazz freind but if he had have taken this copy it would have been the cover not the music he took it for but - looking at the cover of Detoit- thats my missing vinyl copy the Jazz man never gave back - at least I know what I'm looking for now to replace my long lost record now........ (Ps I'm sure Pugg wont mind looking at the pics again )


----------



## geralmar

Pugg said:


> The covers is disgusting though.


Someone once pointed out the relative sizes of the blasters.


----------



## KenOC

All the Westminster Gold covers are here:

http://www.kimbawlion.com/westminstergold/

For instance:


----------



## Pugg

geralmar said:


> Someone once pointed out the relative sizes of the blasters.


I do think Mr Boult would turn in his grave if he could see this.


----------



## KenOC

Pugg said:


> I do think Mr Boult would turn in his grave if he could see this.


Sir Adrian doubtless DID see the cover, since he was very much alive and kicking when the LP came out.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

KenOC said:


> Sir Adrian doubtless DID see the cover, since he was very much alive and kicking when the LP came out.


Right. I believe that was a 1970 release. It was in a lot of college dorm rooms back in da day.


----------



## Pugg

KenOC said:


> Sir Adrian doubtless DID see the cover, since he was very much alive and kicking when the LP came out.


I am sure not all covers where shown to artist.


----------



## Larkenfield

The far-out and humorous _Westminster_ covers were intentionally designed to attract the young to CM in a non-stuffy and informal way. Regardless of the quality of the performances, though many of them were good by big name conductors, that's exactly what the covers did... Other labels during the 70's, such as _Orphic Egg_ produced by _London_ records, did covers along similar lines to appeal to the pot heads and those on acid, and some of those albums were an imaginative, hallucinogenic introduction to a great number of composers.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pugg said:


> I am sure not all covers where shown to artist.


Whatdoyamean, He posed for it but they decided to use the stand in..........


----------



## Larkenfield

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Whatdoyamean, He posed for it but they decided to use the stand in..........
> 
> View attachment 96180


Hmmm, that looks like Boult to me under the mask!


----------



## bisque

For me, it will always be the Steinberg - spectacular recording and perfect conducting, with clarity and detail that still takes my breath away. Of the newer fellows, I don't mind the Gardiner - I didn't love it when I first heard it, but then got the SACD and it's like a whole different listening experience. I've never been that fond of Previn. The 1959 Vienna Boult is shockingly bad - almost incomprehensible that it was released. The most outre Planets, for me, is Bernard Herrmann - it should have been great, and yet... I'd like the famous Stokowski better if the sound weren't so dry, but it is, Blanche, it is. And I know this is heresy but I don't care for the Dutoit at all, especially the sound - the lows are so low you have to turn up the volume and then the highs blow you across the room and you have to turn it down. That's terrible mastering - you never should have to adjust the volume knob. 

In short, the Steinberg is the win, for me at least.


----------



## Bill Cooke

Ozawa's account is marvelous... Boult's '78 is pretty splendid, too... But I think my personal favorite tour of the solar system comes from Zubin Mehta and the Los Angeles Philharmonic.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

KenOC said:


> All the Westminster Gold covers are here:
> 
> http://www.kimbawlion.com/westminstergold/
> 
> For instance:


Is that Bettina posing for the pic.......??


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Is that Bettina posing for the pic.......??


Give the woman some credit.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pugg said:


> Give the woman some credit.


Well Beethoven was the coverer after all..............


----------

